# Test no ester an hour before workout



## Hero Swole (Dec 19, 2013)

Whats your experience with it? I was thinkin 50mg dbol and 50mg tne. 

ImI was looking for a bit of an extra boost for my fransheikostein program i plan on running.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2013)

ive done TNE 50-150 mg before workout...either way..the stuff is fuel


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 19, 2013)

tne didnt do much for me..even at 100mg i like dbol alot more for preworkout


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2013)

Didn't seem to do anything for strength but a 3 hour grueling training session was doable.  Couldn't take it in the morning though because hours later when it done working it's magic I was an intolerable asshole.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Didn't seem to do anything for strength but a 3 hour grueling training session was doable.  Couldn't take it in the morning though because hours later when it done working it's magic I was an intolerable asshole.



more intolerable then me?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> more intolerable then me?



At least equal if not worse.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 19, 2013)

I love it for pre-workout.  I love it period.  Hell, TNE is happiness in a vial for me.  The oil based TNE lasts a bit longer.  I do about 100mgs a few hours before I hit the gym, and I am right as rain.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 19, 2013)

I have ran 100 mg presort out before, felt great. I couldn't stand the taste I would get in my mouth and the smell of sweating that shit out.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 19, 2013)

RustyShackelford said:


> I have ran 100 mg presort out before, felt great. I couldn't stand the taste I would get in my mouth and the smell of sweating that shit out.



It doesn't seem as bad to me if you get an oil based suspension.


----------



## Azog (Dec 19, 2013)

I wanna give it a try some day. Do you guys adjust your AI dose to cope with the extra test? Does it convert to E like an estered compound would? I don't see why it wouldn't...


----------



## goodfella (Dec 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Didn't seem to do anything for strength but a 3 hour grueling training session was doable.  Couldn't take it in the morning though because hours later when it done working it's magic I was an intolerable asshole.



Hey, you talkin bout me? 

lol basically does the exact same for me.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 19, 2013)

joliver said:


> It doesn't seem as bad to me if you get an oil based suspension.



It was oil based. 
I don't use it very often due to those sides.


----------



## shenky (Dec 19, 2013)

Azog said:


> I wanna give it a try some day. Do you guys adjust your AI dose to cope with the extra test? Does it convert to E like an estered compound would? I don't see why it wouldn't...



I'm also curious if AI dose should be adjusted


----------



## Yaya (Dec 19, 2013)

Test suspension is in water

Test base/TNE (test no ester) is in oil.

Both require daily injections or injections before the gym for a boost.

The oil you smell and taste is from the oil used in TNE.. guaiacol oil.. Smells and very flammable


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2013)

joliver said:


> It doesn't seem as bad to me if you get an oil based suspension.



Pet peeve of mine... Quick chemistry lesson.  The hormone is lypophilic which means it will dissolve in fat.  This is why injectables except test and winstrol are found in oil.  It is in "solution" when in oil. Therefore, test no ester is ALWAYS a solution in oil.  When in an aqueous state, that is a suspension. Therefore test suspension is in water, not oil.  So when your test cyp "crashes" that is to say it has fallen out of solution.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I have gotten so used to calling TNE--test suspension that I forget sometimes its not suspended if its in solution. Kind of like southerners calling every soft drink a coke.

Good points, all.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replys. My logic behind maybe trying tne is mostly to help my body through 230 300 hour workout. That fuel tank reserve! Ill Definitely give a try.


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 20, 2013)

I like 50mg pre work out and get little to no pip but at 75mg I start getting pip…


----------

